# Virtuelle Maschine



## jabba (16 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wurde heute auf das Programm VirtualBox aufmerksam gemacht,
hab es aber noch nicht getestet.
Es ist eine Freeware und an VirtualPC angelehnt.
Laut inoffizieller Info, ist dies eine Projekt vom ehemaligen Hauptentwickler bei MS.

Es soll wesentlich schneller ablaufen als VM oder Virtual PC ( Aussage eines Freundes)
Falls also jemand danach auf der Suche ist oder war.

http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Januar 2008)

Schick, bin grad die OSX-Version am testen


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2008)

Armand schrieb:


> Schick, bin grad die OSX-Version am testen



Ja, kannst du mal bitte berichten, wenn du durch bist? Ich hab Parallels am laufen (gekauft) und bin eigentlich zufrieden, Step7 und WinCCFlex07 laufen. Aber vielleicht gehts ja noch etwas schneller  .


----------



## Lars Weiß (16 Januar 2008)

Also, Ubuntu booten hat so ca. 2 Min gedauert - unter MS Virtual PC funzt das gar nicht, da passen die Grafiktreiber der virtuellen Maschine nicht.

Gefällt mir !

@Ralle: Windows komplett mit Step7 und WinCCFlex aufzusetzen habe ich erst am WE Zeit


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2008)

Armand schrieb:


> Also, Ubuntu booten hat so ca. 2 Min gedauert - unter MS Virtual PC funzt das gar nicht, da passen die Grafiktreiber der virtuellen Maschine nicht.
> 
> Gefällt mir !
> 
> @Ralle: Windows komplett mit Step7 und WinCCFlex aufzusetzen habe ich erst am WE Zeit



Klar, das dauert etwas  .

Ubuntu geht bei mir aber schneller, müßte aber mal stoppen.

Hm, eine Minute.


----------



## SPS-Manager (17 Januar 2008)

*Virtual Box*

Hallo -

hierzu kann ich endlich auch mal etwas beitragen.

Ich habe auf einem XP Professional Rechner Virtual Box laufen.
In dieser " Box " läuft ein weiteres XPProf zusammen mit Step 7 / Protool und auch schon mal testhalber WIN CC Flex.

Keine Probleme oder Aussetzer - nur nicht ganz so schnell als wenn es direkt auf dem Rechner läuft.

Vieleicht könnt Ihr was mit der Info anfangen

Gruß Chris


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2008)

SPS-Manager schrieb:


> Hallo -
> 
> hierzu kann ich endlich auch mal etwas beitragen.
> 
> ...



Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man in diesem speziellen Fall ein extra XP benötigt, das auch gesondert aktiviert werden muß, oder ob die Aktivierung des "Gastgebers" ausreicht.


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Januar 2008)

Also, Ubuntu installieren hat noch keine 10 Min gedauert, nur bootet tut der Sauhund nicht.

WinXP muss auf jeden Fall extra aktiviert werden, für XP ist die VM ja nur ein Rechner wie jeder andere auch.


----------



## SPS-Manager (17 Januar 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, ob man in diesem speziellen Fall ein extra XP benötigt, das auch gesondert aktiviert werden muß, oder ob die Aktivierung des "Gastgebers" ausreicht.


 
@ Ralle

Es ist nochmals eine Registrierung erforderlich. Ausser Du testet es nur im
30 Tage Modus von Microsoft.

Oder Du kennst einen, der einen kennt, welcher eines hat, welches nach nichts fragt !


Eine nette Internetseite für Virtual Box : http://www.mannipage.de/virtual%20box.htm


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 Januar 2008)

So, hab mal WinXP getestet. Ist um einiges schneller als Virtual PC. Bootet schneller als mein PG


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Januar 2008)

Armand schrieb:


> ... Windows komplett mit Step7 und WinCCFlex aufzusetzen habe ich erst am WE Zeit



Hallo Armand,

hast du zwischenzeitlich mal den Simatic - Kram unter VirtualBox testen können ?

Läuft unter der VirtualBox - Free Version nun auch USB ?

CU


Jürgen

.


----------



## SPS-Manager (19 Januar 2008)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Armand,
> 
> hast du zwischenzeitlich mal den Simatic - Kram unter VirtualBox testen können ?
> 
> ...


 

@ Jürgen 

>     weiter oben habe ich bereits von erfolgreichem Test in dieser      Konstellation berichtet ! Das funktioniert !!!!!!

Gruß  Chris


----------



## IBN-Service (19 Januar 2008)

SPS-Manager schrieb:


> @ Jürgen
> 
> >     weiter oben habe ich bereits von erfolgreichem Test in dieser      Konstellation berichtet ! Das funktioniert !!!!!!
> 
> Gruß  Chris



Hallo Chris,

auch USB ?


----------



## SPS-Manager (20 Januar 2008)

Auch USB und Netzwerkkarte !

Lies mal in der von mir weiter oben genannten Link Seite.

Gruß  Chris


----------



## Lars Weiß (20 Januar 2008)

@Ralle: USB funzt bei mir nicht. Habe versucht einen MPI-USB Adapter an die virtuelle Maschine zu übergeben, bei dem Licence Key Stick hat er auch gemeckert.


----------



## Ralle (20 Januar 2008)

@Armand

Das ist schade, das es nicht geht. Das mit den Licensen muß ich mal probieren, ich hatte die per Netzwerk übertragen und mein Adapter ist ein NetlinkPro, also auch Ethernet.


----------



## SPS-Manager (24 Januar 2008)

Hallo Leute -

ich habe inzwischen Zeit gehabt, die Sache nochmals zu testen.
Programmieren unter Virtual Box ist kein Problem.
Lizenzkey mit USB Stick übertragen geht auch.
Stick sollte vorher halt schon im Setup aktiviert sein.

Zum Anschluss eines MPI Adapters über USB kann ich leider nix sagen, da ich zum spielen einen mit Seriell habe. 

Ich habe das System eigentlich nur benutzt, um zuhause zu üben.
Eine Installation im " normalen " Windows wollte ich nicht mehr, da Step 7 in der Registry und überalll sonstwo seine Spuren hinterlässt und fast nicht wieder komplett zu entfernen ist. So genügt ein Klick wenn ich des ganzen überdrüssig bin und weg ist es.
Ist auch eine ideale Basis um evtl. weitere Siemensprogramme in Step 7 zu 
testen und probieren. Das Internet ist ja ergiebig.

Gruß  Chris


----------

